# pics from last shoot(7-27-09)



## bassnbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

wack em and i shot sinclair and the oconee river the other night.  ended up with 56. carp, gar, suckers, bowfin, and i think he got some target practice in on some shad.  trolling motor batteries finally died and we had to head back to the ramp


----------

